# Blue Box/ Green Box



## happyradio (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

habe vor mir in den nächsten Tagen eine Blue Box oder Green Box aufzubauen und hätte da noch einige Fragen an die Community.

Was ist Euer Vorschlag - eher Blue Box oder lieber Green Box ?

Muss es unbedingt der teuerste Stoff für € 200 pro qm sein oder reicht auch ein normaler Stoff, der gut ausgeleuchtet wird ?

Arbeite derzeit mit FINAL CUT PRO - Reicht das zum "ausstanzen" oder sollte ich mir ein professionelles Chroma-Key Programm kaufen ?

Würde mich über Eure Tipps und Tricks freuen.

hapyyradio


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Juli 2004)

Hi happyradio,

zumindest für den Profibereich kann ich dir sagen, dass bei analoger Bearbeitung
blau, also Blue Box besser war, aber in Digitaltechnik die Greenbox bessere
Ergebnisse liefert.

Grundsätzlich ist es auch so, dass ein Chroma Key immer dann schlechter wird,
wenn das Bildsignal der Kamera bereits komprimiert wurde. Da ich aber weder weiß,
mit welcher Kamera du arbeitest, noch welche Hardware dir zur Verfügung steht
(digitales Mischpult mit Chroma Keyer?), ist es schwer zu sagen, was genau für
dich das Richtige ist.

Zu den Stoffen:
Nimm Molton-Stoff. Der hat eine leicht samtartige Struktur, die dafür sorgt, dass
die Blue- oder Greenbox weniger reflektiert (Glanz). Bühnenmolton kann sehr teuer
sein, aber man findet häufig auch günstige Angebote.
Einfach mal Googeln oder bei ebay schauen.

Je gleichmäßiger du den Hintergrund, also die Chroma Key Wand ausleuchtest,
desto enger kannst du den keyer einstellen und damit präziser stanzen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## goela (1. August 2004)

... und ich kann Dir noch empehlen in den Threads Videodesign sowie Videoschnitt, -technik nach dem Stichwort Blue- oder Greebox zu suchen.
Wir habe das Thema schon öfters hier behandelt! Auch den Selbstbau wenn ich mich nicht irre!


----------

